# Sticky  WATCH OUT - PHISHING Emails / Fake website !!



## samanator

Please note that someone is sending a notification of a PM you (supposedly) have received. The email is sent through a fake email address: and the link provided leads you to a fake website: http://simplename.tk/firstbuyer/

Please note that it looks like Watchuseek, but it isn't our website! This fake website was set up to retrieve your username and password.

DO NOT enter any details and always make sure what the origin of an email is. Watchuseek only sends out emails through the forum via [email protected].​


----------

